# bicycles at memory lane swap



## bicycle larry (May 2, 2019)

bikes at memory lane


----------



## TieDye (May 3, 2019)

Nice pics Larry.

Deb


----------



## bicycle larry (May 3, 2019)

more memory lane pics


----------



## bicycle larry (May 3, 2019)

more pics


----------



## bicycle larry (May 3, 2019)

more pics


----------



## bicycle larry (May 3, 2019)

I just got my lap top back from the fix it shop , that's wy I am late putting these on , many thanks to Lisa for putting on a nother great show .  from bicycle larry


----------



## kreika (May 3, 2019)

Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## Nashman (May 3, 2019)

LARRY...You are "the man" Thanks for all the pics. I wish I could have been there, but it wasn't in the cards. Family issues, some health related commitments, but being on the Cabe keeps me in the loop, and guys like you are 100% on helping us old fossils...ha!!! You are a Canuck as well..correct? Our pal Remus was in Florida for the event, but as long as he's happy, that's what counts. Carl has been a pal for many years. Cheers...Bob


----------



## bicycle larry (May 3, 2019)

thanks Bob . yes I reelly missed Remus ,I think hes in minipuse ha ha , its allways a great show , yes your right I am a Canuck I love the American guys and gals allways a lot of fun at the shows ,I missed grumpy jim at the show , but he sent me some snake bell tires , good guy .  from bicycle larry


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 3, 2019)

GREAT PICS!
THANKS FOR SHARING!
I MISS MLC SO MUCH!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 3, 2019)

thanks Wes


----------



## GTs58 (May 3, 2019)

Excellent coverage bicycle larry! Great quality photos too.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 5, 2019)

Thank You for taking the time to post all those pictures Larry. I know it's a time consuming process. Very much appreciated though by those of us who didn't make the trip this year. Hope to see you again in 2020!  Tim


----------



## bicycle larry (May 6, 2019)

thanks tim missed you to


----------

